

ShowHN - OneRead.co, one link worth reading daily - reubeningber
http://oneread.co/

======
goldfeld
What is the intended audience of your newsletter? I assume the subjects are of
broad variance, but is it targeted at people who would read Hacker News, for
instance?

I really like the power of a single curated deliverance daily, it sets you
apart from all other curations by solving the paradox of choice in a huge
information flood. And the friction is seemingly minimal--"just one read, let
me show you what I can get you." Best of luck.

~~~
reubeningber
The read's vary from day to day. Sometimes it's technology based, sometimes
it's history based, it is very random. I work hard to find a gem of an article
everyday.

